# Post Candy Brandy Wine paint jobs



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

Post candy *brandy wine* with base and after candy.

What color and brand of base did you use?
How many coats of candy brandy wine?
and finally, how many coats of clear.










Thank you in advance!


----------



## 7dippd-n-butr8 (Dec 7, 2008)

lets see'em folks :cheesy:


----------



## Gary C (Mar 6, 2009)

I know it's a truck...but. 
I unfortunately don't have anybase-coat pictures. It was HOK's gold whatever base coat, hok's kandy concentrate and doused in HOK UC35. It was done.. 3-4 years ago when I was working at a shop still, so the details escape me as far as how many coats..but I want to say it was 4 or 5 coats of kandy top coated with 4 coats UC35.


----------



## 70true (Jun 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pfcc64_@Dec 28 2009, 11:15 AM~16110423
> *Post candy brandy wine with base and after candy.
> 
> What color and brand of base did you use?
> ...


what kind of car is this ?


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 70true_@Dec 29 2009, 12:18 AM~16117114
> *what kind of car is this ?
> *


That is a 1947 Cadillac, I love that color!


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gary C_@Dec 29 2009, 12:08 AM~16116973
> *I know it's a truck...but.
> I unfortunately don't have anybase-coat pictures. It was HOK's gold whatever base coat, hok's kandy concentrate and doused in HOK UC35. It was done.. 3-4 years ago when I was working at a shop still, so the details escape me as far as how many coats..but I want to say it was 4 or 5 coats of kandy top coated with 4 coats UC35.
> 
> ...


Very nice paint job on that truck! :0


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

orion silver base 5 coats kandy uk


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Hok black base silver flake.


----------



## counterfit69 (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pfcc64_@Dec 28 2009, 10:59 PM~16117591
> *That is a 1947 Cadillac, I love that color!
> *


What base is that on that caddy color is sick


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by counterfit69_@Dec 29 2009, 09:02 PM~16126409
> *What base is that on that caddy color is sick
> *


I was told it was brandy wine with gold base but my source could be wrong! :biggrin:


----------



## Delo93 (Mar 31, 2005)

Thats a nice truck... I just picked up a 66 chevy fleetside longbed. Cant wait to start stripping it down. No candy though, gonna try and keep it mostly original.


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

Thanks for the input so far! anyone one else have any others?


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

charcoal base with gold flake, Five coats of dark cherry candy.


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

Anyone have any other pictures?

Here is my old 64 SS with gold base, some marbelizer and Kandy Brandywine done by Designs Unlimited in Chicago:














































Lets see those Brandywine paint jobs! :biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

kandy brandy wine with marbalized patterns on a test panal what you think?


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Jan 20 2010, 07:21 PM~16354978
> *kandy brandy wine with marbalized patterns on a test panal what you think?
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice! Post a picture of before the Kandy. :biggrin:


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pfcc64_@Jan 21 2010, 08:14 AM~16361937
> *Looks nice!  Post a picture of before the Kandy.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


i dont got any pics before the candy


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

3 charcoals, silver, gold, teal & green, big silver flake & brandywine


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pfcc64_@Dec 28 2009, 11:15 AM~16110423
> *Post candy brandy wine with base and after candy.
> 
> What color and brand of base did you use?
> ...


THATS SWEET :biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)

Brandy over Galexy Grey and smoke flake....


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

lowrider bike wine paint job


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

Since I did not get many responses we'll do a test panel with the different bases (Gold, Silver, Black and maybe some others) and will post them up when done with base and number of coats.


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pfcc64_@Jul 6 2010, 08:20 PM~17976703
> *Since I did not get many responses we'll do a test panel with the different bases (Gold, Silver, Black and maybe some others) and will post them up when done with base and number of coats.
> 
> 
> *


hell yeah thats my favorite color too cant wait to see the panels :biggrin:


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Jul 7 2010, 08:41 PM~17986734
> *hell yeah thats my favorite color too cant wait to see the panels  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)

Its HOK Brandy wine over HOK pagan gold with silver mini flake


----------



## JJT70CHEVELLESS (Apr 13, 2012)

https://touch.facebook.com/home.php...3738394944745&id=1422280559&__user=1422280559


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

cant find a pic or the base but its on the edge of the roof


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/225578-65-impala-rag.html


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## crewd62 (Dec 31, 2008)

Anymore pics of this 65?


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Nice color.


----------



## cali707sf (Sep 10, 2011)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


Any more info on this paintjob? This is the perfect tint!!! super sexy color!!!


----------



## pollo_loco62 (Aug 19, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

Brandywine with kandy red patterns, h.o.k.


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Hell yea lets see some more. If I ever get a 63 I want a dark brandy wine


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

Very nice work!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

hell yea


----------



## cali707sf (Sep 10, 2011)

CADILLAC D said:


>


Shit is sexy as hell bro!!!!!


----------



## big gonzo (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Daddywag (Jan 11, 2015)

Here is my 23 T that is Kandy Brandy Wine over a gold base
View attachment 1537145


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

LIGHT GOLD AND GOLD PATTERNS, CHARCOALGREY I MADE BASE!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

BRANDY CANDY HOK OVER CHARCOAL GREY I MIXED!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

OH YEAH, I FORGOT TO MENTION IT HAS SIX COATS OF CANDY OVER THAT GREY!!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

CADILLAC D said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)




----------

